# Vocal Piano accompaniment



## acompianista (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi dear friends.

I share with you this YouTube channel. On this channel you can find vocal piano accompaniments. I love vocal music (Lied, mélodie, Zarzuela, Opera...)
I would like to know that these videos are useful for singers. I await your opinions.

If you have any suggestions, please, you can write to my email. Help me reach more singers!

https://www.youtube.com/c/AccompianistRepertoristavocal


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to Talk Classical!

It's interesting. I think it would be even better if you had (in true Karaoke style) the text included in the video with a marker when to sing which word.

Note, my comment is purely from an entertainment perspective. I'm not a singer at all, but I like Karaoke.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

acompianista said:


> Hi dear friends.
> 
> I share with you this YouTube channel. On this channel you can find vocal piano accompaniments. I love vocal music (Lied, mélodie, Zarzuela, Opera...)
> I would like to know that these videos are useful for singers. I await your opinions.
> ...


Impressive collection.


----------

